# La fura dels baus



## Kraus

Hi friends! Could someone tell me please what does "la fura dels baus" mean? I know it's a theatre company, but I don't know its meaning. 

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

It is quite of a strange name: fura is the name of a fish and bau means crossbeam. I wonder whether it has something to do with a shipwreck. I also wonder whether it's a kind of word play with "fúria" and "bous", which would mean "the rage of the bulls".

Here is their web page: FuraDelsBaus

See what the other "forers" have to say about it.

A presto! Saluti all'Italia!


----------



## Namarne

A "fura" maybe is a fish, but it's a *ferret*, too.


----------



## Kraus

Many thanks again!


----------



## Bertus

Hi Kraus,

the origin of the name isn't any of the other explanations.

Yes "Fura" is an animal, it's a ferret, an is used in the name of this actors group because is a particular animal which it's very curious with all, and which is usually going through all the wholes. You know, it's used in hunting because the rabbits are in small holes and ferret is the only animal brave and very small to go in the wholes.

"Baus" has the origin in the town where tre group was originated, Moià, near Manresa, 60 kms to the north-west from Barcelona in Spain, and the "Baus" was the name of a rubbish dump which was in Moià in the 70's.

So, it's the reason of the name, not other.


See you,

Albert


P.D.: I was born in Manresa, maybe for that reason I kow the origin of the name, because in the web page it's not written.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Albert/Bertus,

o sigui que es pot entendre com "els ferrets de la deixalleria", no? Quina gràcia! 

No em negaràs, però, que no fa pensar una mica en la "fúria dels bous"... 

Gràcies per la info!


----------



## Namarne

A mi també m'ha agradat molt conèixer aquesta història, Bertus. 
(TPS, "els ferrets de la deixalleria" sóna molt català, però *ferret* és fura en anglès. Estic totalment d'acord amb tu en què el nom d'aquesta companyia de teatre fa venir la idea de "la fúria dels bous"  o alguna cosa com aquesta, almenys d'una manera inconscient. Crec que, tot i sabent la història, em serà molt difícil visualitzar una petita fura quan parlin de "La fura dels Baus".)


----------



## Bertus

Bé,

en tot cas seria "La fura de l'abocador" i no pas ferret, que es en angles.

Per altra banda, lo que li comentava a la Traductora del Poble Sec, és que ara estava mirant info del tema i els Baus és un torrent del poble de Moià, per tant que lo de deixalleria ho poso entre cometes, ja que és molt probable que ho fós, perquè en aquella època tots els torrents (i rius) éren usats com a lloc per llençar-hi deixalles i desperdicis de les cases (obres a la llar i electrodomèstics sobretot), per tant és molt probable que fós un abocador més que una deixalleria.

Fins ara,

Albert


----------



## Dixie!

Moltíssimes gràcies Albert per una aportació tan interessant!


----------



## eddy2007

escribo sobre una obra de teatro, que se llama 'la fura dels baus'. la furera tambien parece ser una palabra. sabe lo que significa?
gracias!


----------



## Miguel Antonio

eddy2007 said:


> escribo sobre una obra de teatro, que se llama 'la fura dels baus'. la furera tambien parece ser una palabra. sabe lo que significa?
> gracias!


No es una obra de teatro, sino una compañía de teatro. Hay un foro de catalán, pues ese nombre es catalán.

Saludos

MA


----------



## avellanainphilly

Hola!
Ninguna de las dos palabras son de uso muy común en catalán ('baus' no sabía qué significaba antes de buscarlo, 'fura' tenía una ligera idea). Te copio la definición y te traduzco la idea principal. 
*fura *

*1 *f. [LC] [ZOM] Mamífer carnívor de la família dels mustèlids, petit, de cos llarg i flexible, de pèl gris, emprat en la caça del conill (_Mustela putorius_). 
*Mamífero de la familia de los mustélidos**
2 *f. [LC] Persona que pertot es fica, que tot ho esbrina.
*Persona que se mete en los asuntos de los demás, que lo descubre todo.  *
*3 *_1 _f. [LC] [ZOP] Peix de diferents espècies del gènere _Gaidropsarus_, de la família dels gàdids, de cos allargat, amb la primera aleta dorsal formada per radis molt curts i minsos, una sola aleta anal, i amb tres barbellons, dos dels quals estan sobre el musell i l’altre sota el maxil·lar inferior. 
* Pez de diferentes especies del género Gaidropsaurus*
*bau *

  m. [LC] [TRA] Peça transversal de les que sostenen la coberta d’una nau.
*Pieza transversal de las que sostienen la cubierta de una nave.*


----------



## Samaruc

Ya se habló de este tema en este hilo.

Con "Fura" no hay mucho problema, como bien indica Avellanainphilly, significa "Hurón". Lo de "Baus" es un poco más raro y parece (según el otro hilo) que no va por donde dice Avellanainphilly sino que hace referencia a "els Baus", que sería un torrente o un vertedero de Moià, localidad de la que es originario el grupo...

Así que "la Fura dels Baus" sería "el Hurón de (un lugar llamado) 'els Baus'".

En cualquier caso, es un nombre que produce extrañeza hasta entre los propios catalanoparlantes. Yo, hasta que leí el hilo referenciado arriba, no tenía ni idea de a qué se refería lo de 'els Baus'...


----------



## ernest_

'Els baus' es una riachuelo que pasa por Moià.
Aquí hay unas fotos: http://idd00ck5.eresmas.net/html/historiques.html
Me suena que he estado en Moià, pero no recuerdo ningún río. Lo más probable es que esté seco.


----------



## avellanainphilly

Ostres, no en tenia ni idea.
Gràcies per les correccions


----------



## Alentugano

Por favor, qué significa eso?


----------



## ursu-lab

Es el nombre de una compañía de teatro catalana muy famosa. Aquí tienes la explicación:
(EDICIÓN DEL MODERADOR: hilos unidos, vínculo retirado)


----------



## Alentugano

Moltes gràcies!


----------

